# Honda EU7000 generator, how to get temporary power to my house?



## CleanSweep (Sep 25, 2021)

@ _LaSwamp_ 

I'm having difficulty finding an electrician around here to install a transfer switch on my house. I'm out in a rural area.

I don't know anything about this, what I do know is I need to get 120 220 power from my generator to my house, the storms are coming, I need to get this done.

Can you help me please?


----------



## drmerdp (Apr 10, 2018)

The basic parts list is an interlock kit, 30amp breaker for your panel, 10/3 cable, 30 amp inlet box, and 30 amp generator cord.

If your utility company allows it a generlink unit is the quickest solution.


----------



## CleanSweep (Sep 25, 2021)

drmerdp said:


> The basic parts list is an interlock kit, 30amp breaker for your panel, 10/3 cable, 30 amp inlet box, and 30 amp generator cord.
> 
> If your utility company allows it a generlink unit is the quickest solution.


What is a generlink unit?


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

google that


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

CleanSweep said:


> What is a generlink unit?


check your messages or pm on this forum.
*also called conversations*


----------



## Browse Deweb (Jan 16, 2021)

drmerdp said:


> The basic parts list is an interlock kit, 30amp breaker for your panel, 10/3 cable, 30 amp inlet box, and 30 amp generator cord.
> 
> If your utility company allows it a generlink unit is the quickest solution.


Generlink is the easiest, but it's also expensive. My utility doesn't allow it, so I went with an interlock, input box and 30A breaker. The interlock will be specific to the type of main load center you have. This site has a lot of them listed:





Generator Interlock Kits | Electrician Interlock Kits | GenInterlock


The GenInterlock.com generator interlock kit provides an economical and dependable way to meet your electrical needs.



www.geninterlock.com





The input box will be this one:


Amazon.com



In order to put an interlock kit into your panel, you may need to move some breakers and circuits around to make room, since the interlock must be positioned near the main breaker in order to function. Don't mess with this if you're not qualified.

You'll get a power cord like this one to go from the generator output to the input box:








Amazon.com: Champion 25-Foot 30-Amp 250-Volt Generator Power Cord for Manual Transfer Switch (L14-30P to L14-30R) : Everything Else


Buy Champion 25-Foot 30-Amp 250-Volt Generator Power Cord for Manual Transfer Switch (L14-30P to L14-30R): Everything Else - Amazon.com ✓ FREE DELIVERY possible on eligible purchases



www.amazon.com





The wiring between the input box and the main panel needs to be 10/3 or thicker gauge wire. Some people over size this wire in the event they may eventually want to upgrade or parallel their generator later on. Obviously, the wiring must meet code. Don't mess with this if you're not qualified.

Once everything is installed, when you lose power you will turn off the main power, turn off all the breakers, connect and start the generator, turn on the generator breaker, and then start turning on individual breakers that you need for the house. The Honda may not be powerful enough start a large HVAC unit, but sometimes a soft starter can help.

When utility power becomes available, turn off the generator breaker and generator, then flip the main breaker back on.


----------



## CleanSweep (Sep 25, 2021)

Browse Deweb said:


> Generlink is the easiest, but it's also expensive. My utility doesn't allow it, so I went with an interlock, input box and 30A breaker. The interlock will be specific to the type of main load center you have. This site has a lot of them listed:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks! I have 25 ft 30 amp cable, ordered the 30 amp box from Amazon. 
Also have a 30 amp breaker for my old elec stove which is not being used anymore. 
Now all I need is an electrician which are hard to come by out here in the rural area.


----------



## LaSwamp (Mar 16, 2021)

CleanSweep! Good to see you here, glad you made it over. The guys here really know their stuff on all things generator including the various ways to connect one to a home. 

I finally heard from my cousin. I asked him what was up since it doesn't sound like he reached out to JRE. He said he decided he wanted to buy local. Wut? I warned him that he *really *needed to jump when the opportunity came and not wait since no one knows what's going to happen in the months (and longer) ahead. He missed his opportunity. I got the feeling he regrets it now. smh. 

Iowagold is a huge Honda fan, as is several of the other guys here. They have the same model you have, plus many more. That model is compatible with both the 30 and 40 amp versions of the Generlink. It's a good solution if your energy provider is cool with installing one. My area allows them. My neighbor across the street was rocking a large Duromax connected to one. From what I can tell, it worked fine. I suspect he was also connected to the LNG line since I never saw him out there refueling it.


----------



## CleanSweep (Sep 25, 2021)

LaSwamp said:


> CleanSweep! Good to see you here, glad you made it over. The guys here really know their stuff on all things generator including the various ways to connect one to a home.
> 
> I finally heard from my cousin. I asked him what was up since it doesn't sound like he reached out to JRE. He said he decided he wanted to buy local. Wut? I warned him that he *really *needed to jump when the opportunity came and not wait since no one knows what's going to happen in the months (and longer) ahead. He missed his opportunity. I got the feeling he regrets it now. smh.
> 
> Iowagold is a huge Honda fan, as is several of the other guys here. They have the same model you have, plus many more. That model is compatible with both the 30 and 40 amp versions of the Generlink. It's a good solution if your energy provider is cool with installing one. My area allows them. My neighbor across the street was rocking a large Duromax connected to one. From what I can tell, it worked fine. I suspect he was also connected to the LNG line since I never saw him out there refueling it.


I'm losing my mind over this stuff, was told 30 amp, then I get here and a guys says 40 amp with surge protector. 
I can't even find an electrician around here to install it.


----------



## drmerdp (Apr 10, 2018)

CleanSweep said:


> I'm losing my mind over this stuff, was told 30 amp, then I get here and a guys says 40 amp with surge protector.
> I can't even find an electrician around here to install it.


No need to stress, 30 amp is the max output of a single eu7000, the 40 amp generlink is simply a suggestion for the purpose of “future proofing” the connection with a bit more ampacity in case you up your generator game in the future.

The surge protection feature is handy since it’s built into the unit instead of adding it to your circuit panel

Either way, looks like you are going with a more conventional interlock setup, right? What brand and model panel do you have? Some panels have OEM interlock kits, that should be your first choice. If an OEM kit is not available then a kit from geninterlock.com is the next best. Where is the panel located in the house? Post pictures of it and we can give you further input.


----------



## CleanSweep (Sep 25, 2021)

drmerdp said:


> No need to stress, 30 amp is the max output of a single eu7000, the 40 amp generlink is simply a suggestion for the purpose of “future proofing” the connection with a bit more ampacity in case you up your generator game in the future.
> 
> The surge protection feature is handy since it’s built into the unit instead of adding it to your circuit panel
> 
> Either way, looks like you are going with a more conventional interlock setup, right? What brand and model panel do you have? Some angels have OEM interlock kits, that should be your first choice. If an OEM kit is not available then a kit from geninterlock.com is the next best. Where is the panel located in the house? Post pictures of it and we can give you further input.


I don't know what I'm doing, trying to get hold of electrician right now, see what he says.
I was told to get a 30 amp inlet box with a switch handle that cuts off main 200 amp service and switches on the inlet for the generator, guy said he has installed hundreds but he did not have time to come to my house.

I just do not want a jack legged hack job, I want it professional and safe.


----------



## CleanSweep (Sep 25, 2021)

LaSwamp said:


> CleanSweep! Good to see you here, glad you made it over. The guys here really know their stuff on all things generator including the various ways to connect one to a home.
> 
> I finally heard from my cousin. I asked him what was up since it doesn't sound like he reached out to JRE. He said he decided he wanted to buy local. Wut? I warned him that he *really *needed to jump when the opportunity came and not wait since no one knows what's going to happen in the months (and longer) ahead. He missed his opportunity. I got the feeling he regrets it now. smh.
> 
> Iowagold is a huge Honda fan, as is several of the other guys here. They have the same model you have, plus many more. That model is compatible with both the 30 and 40 amp versions of the Generlink. It's a good solution if your energy provider is cool with installing one. My area allows them. My neighbor across the street was rocking a large Duromax connected to one. From what I can tell, it worked fine. I suspect he was also connected to the LNG line since I never saw him out there refueling it.


Just since you and I got talking, HD and Lowe's are both sold out, there was like 10 or 12 between them, the John Deere dealer had five, after mine, then three when I emailed you.
What is going on? I just wanted a good reliable generator because I'm too old now to be continually messing with my junky ones to keep 'em running. Looks like I walked into a panic or something????


----------



## LaSwamp (Mar 16, 2021)

CleanSweep said:


> Just since you and I got talking, HD and Lowe's are both sold out, there was like 10 or 12 between them, the John Deere dealer had five, after mine, then three when I emailed you.
> What is going on? I just wanted a good reliable generator because I'm too old now to be continually messing with my junky ones to keep 'em running. Looks like I walked into a panic or something????


I'm not sure. That was one of the reasons I went ahead and ordered the 56225i. There seems to be a run on generators and I'd bet folding money by this time next year they will be very difficult to find and expensive if you do. I suspect that most vendors don't keep many of them in stock given their price so when there's a run on them, they sell out fast. That's one of the reasons to buy when you can because they may not be available later at any price.


----------



## drmerdp (Apr 10, 2018)

CleanSweep said:


> Just since you and I got talking, HD and Lowe's are both sold out, there was like 10 or 12 between them, the John Deere dealer had five, after mine, then three when I emailed you.
> What is going on? I just wanted a good reliable generator because I'm too old now to be continually messing with my junky ones to keep 'em running. Looks like I walked into a panic or something????


Production is still limited post lockdowns. And it’s not improving much. The demand likely has increased due to the increase in severe storms these days. But there has always been a strong consumer demand for Honda generators. They are the best and people know it. I bought my second eu7000 a few months ago knowing that by winter availability will be scarce. 



CleanSweep said:


> I don't know what I'm doing, trying to get hold of electrician right now, see what he says.
> I was told to get a 30 amp inlet box with a switch handle that cuts off main 200 amp service and switches on the inlet for the generator, guy said he has installed hundreds but he did not have time to come to my house.
> 
> I just do not want a jack legged hack job, I want it professional and safe.


Definitely take you time finding someone who’s competent to do the install. It’s not a difficult task and pretty much Any actual electrician can handle it. 

You havnt answered questions of panel model or location, but all in all it’s a 2-3 hour job if the panel is in a garage.


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

sweep wish you were closer!

just finished up an interlock that went in to a rewire!
lol
you never know what a small interlock job will bring!
the hose was dated late 1940 for the build.
and was updated a bit in the mid 1960's...
it needed upgrade to at least 2000;s lol!
ended up with new 200 amp service,
and 12 ga on all basic wiring.
6 ga on the gen inlet as 50 amp.
materials cost was $9000.00...
glad the owner was handy with tools.
he was right along side pulling wire for a week...
friend of a friend deal...
got to love those!
lots of hours, but it all worked when we threw the breakers as we went!
yea i did have my lock out tag out kit!!
always use those when more than one is on a job site.

stay safe out there!


----------



## CleanSweep (Sep 25, 2021)

Guys, thanks for the help, I need 50 feet of 10/3 with ground to run from my 30 amp existing breaker to my service inlet box. My local hardware store is out of stock. I saw this on Amazon, is this the correct wire?

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000BPBVZ2/ref=ox_sc_act_title_1?smid=A3LZLP6ULNJFN7&psc=1

May have to do this myself . . . done it before when I was younger a few years ago. 
Does not look too difficult, way back I installed extra 2 inch PVC conduit through the outside wall beside the panel box for future wiring, so all I need to do is to feed the cable down under my deck and over to the inlet box.

The main thing right now is get the wire run, I can upgrade breaker and inlet box later if need be.

What do you think?


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

how long is the run to be?
a fish tape or good rope helps.
you can use a shop vac and a bit of foam to shoot down through the rope with the shop vac on blow.

yea that wire would work, i prefer to run 8 gauge as a min on any thing over 20 feet.
and 6 gauge if you are over 40 feet.
and i run 6/4 as the conductor pack so all of the wires are the same size...
nice to have the earth ground as heavy duty for extra protection.

i would use silicone dielectric grease on the jacket to help with the long pull if it is over 20 feet.
are there any bends?
and is there screw on cap elbow's on any 90 deg bends?
those help on the one man show pulls.

we stopped using pulling gel a while back as it makes the wires hard to remove at a later date for an upgrade or replacement.

*click here for the greenlee wire pull page*


----------



## CleanSweep (Sep 25, 2021)

iowagold said:


> how long is the run to be?
> a fish tape or good rope helps.
> you can use a shop vac and a bit of foam to shoot down through the rope with the shop vac on blow.
> 
> ...


Drop down from panel box through exiting 2 inch pvc is 4 to 5 feet down under deck, under deck run is about 15 ft. then wire needs to come up onto roofed porch and over about 20 feet to where I need the inlet box. A total run of at least 40 + feet figuring turns on corners.

I need the inlet box under the roofed part of the deck, directly outside near panel box is not roofed and gen would be exposed to rain and snow.

Is it legal to run exposed outdoor/underground 10/3 without conduit, like on the roofed porch part?


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

i prefer to have it all in conduit.
it just looks better.
and is mouse resistant that way in conduit as well.


----------



## AndrewL (Jul 24, 2017)

Best practices is to run 4 individual THHN/THWN conductors through conduit. i believe Romex is not rated for outdoor user (even through conduit) and not NEC compliant. Confirm with pros before you order.


----------



## Browse Deweb (Jan 16, 2021)

AndrewL said:


> Best practices is to run 4 individual THHN/THWN conductors through conduit. i believe Romex is not rated for outdoor user (even through conduit) and not NEC compliant. Confirm with pros before you order.


^ This.


----------



## drmerdp (Apr 10, 2018)

Conduit is the cleanest but the easiest to run for outdoor use is UF cable (underground feeder). It’s available in 8/3 which would be a good fit for a 50 foot run. Going 6/3 right Off the bat would be even better.


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

there is a version of romex that is direct bury outdoor.
i have a 5000 ft spool of it right next to me.


----------



## AndrewL (Jul 24, 2017)

drmerdp said:


> Conduit is the cleanest but the easiest to run for outdoor use is UF cable (underground feeder). It’s available in 8/3 which would be a good fit for a 50 foot run. Going 6/3 right Off the bat would be even better.


Confirm your local code requirement, but generally direct burial would be 24” and pvc conduit 18”. Jurisdictions vary.


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

i use the direct bury in pvc conduit for a double protection when under ground in wet locations.


----------



## macdenewf (Sep 3, 2021)

CleanSweep said:


> @ _LaSwamp_
> 
> I'm having difficulty finding an electrician around here to install a transfer switch on my house. I'm out in a rural area.
> 
> ...



Agree with a post prior. The quickest, easiest and most functional way to connect a portable generator is to use a generator inlet box and a mechanical interlock.

The interlock will prevent you from having both mains and generator power on at the same time...which prevents you from sending power to the generator ( if its all plugged in when the main power is on ) or from sending power back to the power utility - which is a huge safety concern. The main difference in a transfer switch vs a panel interlock is that when using a transfer switch - you only have access to the respective electrical circuits you initially connect up to the transfer switch. Where as with the panel interlock - you can access any circuit...but you clearly have to manually manage the loads you turn on so as to not overload the generator.

It's really not that hard but if your local code prevents the home owner from performing work on the panel...or you are not completely comfortable with removing and installing breakers in a panel...please get a qualified electrician. 

With a mechanical interlock what you typically have to do is:

remove the top right breaker in the panel and relocate that circuit somewhere else in the panel.
Install a dedicated generator breaker ( 30 amp for up to 7500 w generators...50 amp for 12KW generators.
install a wire through the wall
connect that new wore to a generator inlet box.

Its way less electrical work than installing a manual transfer switch....perhaps it will be easier to find an electrician as these installs are typically only a few hours.

There are lots of how to videos out there. I don't endorse any of them specifically but found this one relatively fast so included the youtube link here
installing a mechanical generator interlock

If you choose to do this yourself...there is a great website that will help you find the right interlock for your panel.
send them the panel information and a couple of pictures and they will tell you what you need...and of course you can buy it from them





__





Manufacturers | GenInterlock







www.geninterlock.com





If you search amazon for the parts you need...to get an estimate on price you'll need
( again...examples of the hardware...not an endorsement for any specific product 

- 30 amp generator cable 








Amazon.com: RVGUARD 4 Prong 30 Amp 15 Feet Generator Extension Cord, NEMA L14-30P/L14-30R, 125/250V Up to 7500W 10 Gauge SJTW Generator Cord, ETL Listed : Patio, Lawn & Garden


Amazon.com: RVGUARD 4 Prong 30 Amp 15 Feet Generator Extension Cord, NEMA L14-30P/L14-30R, 125/250V Up to 7500W 10 Gauge SJTW Generator Cord, ETL Listed : Patio, Lawn & Garden



www.amazon.com






- 30 amp generator inlet box








Amazon.com: Rophor 30 Amp Generator Power Inlet Box, NEMA L14-30P Power Inlet Box for 4 Prong Generator Cord, 125/250 Volt, 7500 Watts, Weatherproof, Outdoor Use, ETL Listed : Patio, Lawn & Garden


Amazon.com: Rophor 30 Amp Generator Power Inlet Box, NEMA L14-30P Power Inlet Box for 4 Prong Generator Cord, 125/250 Volt, 7500 Watts, Weatherproof, Outdoor Use, ETL Listed : Patio, Lawn & Garden



www.amazon.com





Mechanical interlock......see the link above to find the right one

A 30 amp double pole breaker.....will be panel specific

Of course - 10 gauge wire to go between the new breaker and the inlet box.....

I noticed a post about generlink..which is a device that sits between the meter and meter box....great solution as well but you will need to check with your utility to see if they are permitted. I wanted to install one and Centerpoint officially replied in an email thay they are not permitted in Houston...of course every utility may be different.

Best of luck..hope you can find a solution.
Cheers

Mac


----------



## tabora (Sep 6, 2018)

macdenewf said:


> when using a transfer switch - you only have access to the respective electrical circuits you initially connect up to the transfer switch


You can also use a whole-house transfer switch, in which case you still have access to all the circuits in the panel up to the generator's capacity. I have a GenerLink for just that reason, and it only took 15 minutes to install.
www.generlink.com


----------



## CleanSweep (Sep 25, 2021)

iowagold said:


> i prefer to have it all in conduit.
> it just looks better.
> and is mouse resistant that way in conduit as well.


I meant the grey underground wire, is it legal to run it exposed down the side of the house, then into the ground?
I've never done it, but have seen it done like that out here in farmland.


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

we use conduit all the way
at least plastic.
darn mice etc will chew on the gray direct bury stuff.


----------



## CleanSweep (Sep 25, 2021)

iowagold said:


> we use conduit all the way
> at least plastic.
> darn mice etc will chew on the gray direct bury stuff.


Exactly! 
Farmers out here do anything to save $5.00! 
Mice get into everything out here.
You need an army of wild cats to keep mice down and even that does not stop them.
Was just wondering about this . . Thanks!


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

lol on the army of cats!
the cats here just bring up the live mice to the door...
lol
you cannot win!
i have live traps for the mice now.
catch and release a county over!
lol
must be a shock for the city mice!
lol!
pm if you need links to the real good live catch traps!
they love pnut butter here!
some say try nuttella.

if i set the fresh pnut butter out i get a customer in a few min.


----------



## tabora (Sep 6, 2018)

iowagold said:


> i have live traps for the mice now.


I let them use one of my several swimming pools that have a couple inches of antifreeze in them... Peanut butter smeared on the underside of the roof as bait.


----------



## CleanSweep (Sep 25, 2021)

tabora said:


> You can also use a whole-house transfer switch, in which case you still have access to all the circuits in the panel up to the generator's capacity. I have a GenerLink for just that reason, and it only took 15 minutes to install.
> www.generlink.com


@ tabora

This is what I bought. This is what you are talking about?








GenInterlock EAT-PN200 Cutler Hammer BR SERIES Panels Generator Horizontal Electrical Interlock Kit, Portable Power Use During Outage, 150 and 200 Amp - - Amazon.com


GenInterlock EAT-PN200 Cutler Hammer BR SERIES Panels Generator Horizontal Electrical Interlock Kit, Portable Power Use During Outage, 150 and 200 Amp - - Amazon.com



www.amazon.com





I went to the Eaton site, they had my 200 amp Cutler-Hammer panel box!








Generator interlock kit Cutler Hammer / Eaton / Challenger 150 and 200 Amp BR Panel | GenInterlock


Cutler Hammer / Eaton Generator Interlock clip This is model fits 150 and 200 amp BR panels with this style main breaker 1 1/4" gap between bottom of main breaker and top breaker in panel. Please check the pictures to make sure it matches your panel




www.geninterlock.com





Their kit Eaton MODEL #FAC-BR200CUL is much easier for a dummy like me to install, this one:








Amazon.com: Crouse-Hinds BRMIKCSR Mechanical Interlock Kit : Tools & Home Improvement


Buy Crouse-Hinds BRMIKCSR Mechanical Interlock Kit: Safety Switches - Amazon.com ✓ FREE DELIVERY possible on eligible purchases



www.amazon.com





So I ordered it from Amazon and am going to return this one








GenInterlock EAT-PN200 Cutler Hammer BR SERIES Panels Generator Horizontal Electrical Interlock Kit, Portable Power Use During Outage, 150 and 200 Amp - - Amazon.com


GenInterlock EAT-PN200 Cutler Hammer BR SERIES Panels Generator Horizontal Electrical Interlock Kit, Portable Power Use During Outage, 150 and 200 Amp - - Amazon.com



www.amazon.com





Oh, BTW, that video was great, thanks!


----------



## tabora (Sep 6, 2018)

CleanSweep said:


> This is what I bought. This is what you are talking about?


No, that's just an interlock, not a transfer switch. A whole-house transfer switch installs between the meter and the main panel. The GenerLink goes between the meter and the meter base; even easier and faster to install, but a bit more money. However, it can also be uninstalled in 15 minutes to go with you if you move. Follow the link (attached again here): www.generlink.com


----------

